# discount on p&o ferries



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

hello everyone just got a price for ferrie leaving on tuesday morning dover - calais coming back 15 august for £231.50 do we get discount for being members. where planning to go down to the south of france does anyone know of any decent aires around the st topez area or even agood wild camp site any advice would be much appreciated 


many thanks kevin & marie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi kevin & marie . Who you sailing with Robin Hood Try :http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/ You get a Discount with those just put in your MHF code we can take a 7.4m van and tow car for less than that. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

That is a ludicrous price. P and O also rip you off if you want to travel on any ferry other than the one you booked. Try Sea France or Norfolkline who are very flexible.


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*ferry prices south france aires*

thats well dear going next sunday 7m motorhome return £70.66

there is an aire at saint maxime and you can get the water bus accross the bay to st tropez the air is buy mac donalds 5 euros 
it will be very busy down that way this time of year some places will no let motor home in to the towns eg le lavandou 
there is another air at ramatuelle next to a nice beach last time was there 7e gps n 12.713 
e 39.750


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

£231 seems extremely expensive - our 8.5 mtr, booked through C&CC cost £68 going out August Bank Hol and returning end Sept.

We found a gorgeous Aire/camp site just outside St Trop real homely and 250 mtrs from beach http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3301


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You will find it impossible to get into Saint Maxine at this time of year. We have not manged yet even travelling in the spring and autumn. The Aire at Ramatuelle is almost as expensive as a campsite. The South of France is not a great place for freecamping.

Best of luck. If you find anywhere let us know.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

gelathae makes a good point - it will be heaving down there until the end of August. If it is wild camping you want then go to the west of Marseille into the Camargue. Lovely weather, great area, plenty of space and wild camping spots many for free. You may need to stock up on fresh water if you plan on staying at Pie Manson Plage a while as there are no services but plenty of space (and services) at this place -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=142

The town is good as well

the Pie Manson Plage details

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2897


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just be careful coming home with P&O. We came back a week ago and ANY ferry other than the one we were booked on was £60 extra!!

Geoff


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Me thinks that P&O bookings are going to be well down!! :roll: 
We certainly won't be booking with them!!  Good to be forewarned! Ana x


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

*MHF Discount Code*



bobandjane said:


> Hi kevin & marie . Who you sailing with Robin Hood Try :http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/ You get a Discount with those just put in your MHF code we can take a 7.4m van and tow car for less than that. Good Luck. Bob.


Hi There Bob and Jane,I am a Newbie here on this wonderful site,Can you please tell me where i can find the MHF code for a discount on Sea france ferries? I want to travel out to france in october,But as others have said P & O Prices are outrageous,Many thanks Satis


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

P&O have no chance. I always book Sea France these days because they never ever charge me extra for arriving early. This year got to Dover a day early, just drove up to the kiosk and apologised for being early, the guy just said no problem and if you hurry sir you will get on the one just leaving, Cost me £150 return for 7.5m + A framed car that was booked through c/cc who I find always come up with a better price than sea france direct.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*PO ferries*

 Buon giorno tutti,
well now, may I just put in a good word for PO ferries?
An hour ago, and I would have slagged them off real bad.

On Friday the 11th.July, for the first time since the chunnel started operating, I crossed the channel by car ferry. I just had to be across by Friday p.m. and the chunnel price for Friday/Saturday was just prohibitive. Got a good price for 19:35 crossing with 7m. Chausson - 58 sterling Dover - Calais. Turned up at check in about an hour before, and at check in lane was told another one going in aqbout 10 mins 'would you like to board that one sir'. 'Certainly', was my reply, 'as long is there is no extra charge'.
Imagine my dismay when checking bank statements this morning when I find debited not just the 58 pounds, but also another 40 pounds. So on the phone I get, ready to hear a lot of crap from call centre operators, press button this, press button that etc. and ready to blow my top. :evil: 
No, I got straight through to a human being, very courteous, and with my booking reference number confirmed that indeed there was no extra charge for my crossing.   'Did you use your card for any purchases on board?'
Well, of course I did! Had completely forgotten that I used the duty free shop on board to buy something for Donna C with the same debit card.
So P&O 1 - eddied 0
Nuff said.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

satis. Go to subs discounts under the subscriptions heading to the left of the MHF Home Page. Enter "ferries" in the search index and a code will be produced for you to claim your 10% online discount. It works.


----------

